# Amazon's got an unreal deal on a slimline



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

Hi guys! I've been watching this watch for a while and I've NEVER seen it this low, anywhere. Amazon currently has the FC316v5b9 going for just $1,230.16. Isn't that unreal??? It's MSRP is $4,995!!!!!

It's 18k rose gold, automatic, and just 7.5mm thick. Sure, it's not one of their manufacture movements, but what an amazing looking watch. For comparison's sake, Jomashop has this same watch on sale for $2,250.

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...5&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=fc316v5b9


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Buy it.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yup. Good deal.


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Definitely a good deal, but understand that it's only gold plated, not solid gold.
Personally though, unless you had to have RG, I'd suggest spend the small extra on the Slimline Moonphase, especially with the blue dial and manufacture movement.


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks guys--I've just ordered one, should be here soon. CAN'T WAIT!!!

PJ S, I know it sounds too good to be true, but this one is actually solid rose gold, not gold plated. Check out the FC site for info. on this particular model: SLIMLINE AUTOMATIC | Frederique Constant. Also, other folks have asked whether it's real gold or not on Amazon, and the Perfect Timing seller confirms several times that it is in fact solid not plated.


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

Btw PJ, that's also an awesome deal on that Slimline Moonphase you linked. Now if only I had enough money for them all, lol . . . Eventually, I would LOVE to have a great moonphase in my collection.


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

Also, I should say that that Slimline Moonphase has been on my radar too in the past--but if you're interested in it too, you might want to check out this other thread from the forums: https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/39mm-manufacture-slimline-moonphase-models-way-2028233.html


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

^
I stand corrected – it does indeed seem that a few models are solid 18k and not plated steel like the others.
Pity they didn’t push the boat out on using solid 18k indices, as presumably solid gold hands would’ve been too heavy for the ETA caliber used.

Congrats, btw – and remember, you’ve to announce your incoming with a plethora of photos.


----------



## cfonde (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks like Amazon got wise to the low price. They're now asking $2020.


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

PJ S said:


> ^
> I stand corrected - it does indeed seem that a few models are solid 18k and not plated steel like the others.
> Pity they didn't push the boat out on using solid 18k indices, as presumably solid gold hands would've been too heavy for the ETA caliber used.
> 
> Congrats, btw - and remember, you've to announce your incoming with a plethora of photos.


I agree--solid gold indices would be excellent. But then again, that would probably take this watch well into another category, perhaps beyond my reach (for the time being!). I'm happy I can secure it as it is, haha. I've tried it on at an AD and really just absolutely love it. (for the record though, a solid gold watch that goes solid all the way is also certainly something I look forward to owning and enjoying someday).

...pictures will absolutely be forthcoming, hopefully in the next few days!


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

cfonde said:


> Looks like Amazon got wise to the low price. They're now asking $2020.


Oh, what shame, I'm sorry to hear that. In buying one myself, I might have contributed to this development, haha. Sorry! If you're interested in it too though, I'd say try watching it closely over the next month or so--it just might dip down to that price point again.


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on a killer deal! That's a classy piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfonde (Jun 3, 2016)

watchlover1234567 said:


> If you're interested in it too though, I'd say try watching it closely over the next month or so--it just might dip down to that price point again.


I came to this thread, as a potential buyer of a new Swiss watch. Right now, you can pickup a "Classics Index" on a bracelet for $529 on Amazon, and $480 on eBay. I've been reading some of the threads here to determine how likable certain Swiss watch manufacturers are. Until about a week ago, I had never heard of Frederique Constant, and now I am considering buying one of their watches to upgrade my existing daily wearer watch of the last 10 years, which is a Tag Heuer Link Automatic.


----------



## GBS303 (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope you got in on that deal, it is really well priced at $1,230.00. Heck, I think it is well priced even at $1,500+ (anything other than MSRP of just a little shy of $4,000). I own one of these watches and it is lovely. Wears well, classic look, and in-house movement that is gorgeous. I think this particular model is one of FC's better ones and is certainly on par in many ways with similar situated watches from Nomos etc. Good luck!


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

GBS303 said:


> I hope you got in on that deal. . . .


GBS303, I am very happy to say I did!! I absolutely love it. The simplicity, the everything of it. Pic to follow!


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

Here it is! Absolutely loving this beauty!!


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

watchlover1234567 said:


> Here it is! Absolutely loving this beauty!!
> View attachment 8694634


Wow, what a beautiful watch! I absolutely love my FC Worldtimer! You got that piece for a song and a dance! Congrats and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

TechGuyJ said:


> Wow, what a beautiful watch! I absolutely love my FC Worldtimer! You got that piece for a song and a dance! Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks so much TechGuy, I can't keep my eyes off of it lol.

...how about a pic of that Worldtimer of yours?! (b/c what's a watch thread without amazing pics, right? : )


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

watchlover1234567 said:


> Thanks so much TechGuy, I can't keep my eyes off of it lol.
> 
> ...how about a pic of that Worldtimer of yours?! (b/c what's a watch thread without amazing pics, right? : )


I don't blame you! I still stare at mine!

My Worldtimer is the silver dial with blue accents and a blue croc strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

TechGuyJ said:


>


Beautiful!!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

TechGuyJ said:


> I don't blame you! I still stare at mine!
> 
> My Worldtimer is the silver dial with blue accents and a blue croc strap.
> 
> ...


This is one of the most amazing dials I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing it! ( my wife and my wallet don't feel the same way, but that's not the topic of this reply  )


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! I love this piece so much. It was a 5th anniversary gift from my wife. I got her a FC Moonphase. Her first "nice" watch. One of the best looking ladies pieces I've ever seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchalexbooksandcds (Apr 13, 2014)

watchlover1234567 said:


> Here it is! Absolutely loving this beauty!!
> View attachment 8694634


Congratulations, that's what it takes is diligence and a sharp eye!! Great deal!


----------



## lduong02 (Sep 8, 2016)

cfonde said:


> Looks like Amazon got wise to the low price. They're now asking $2020.


 just checked it. still $1k9 but the warranty is from Asurion


----------



## Carter Carter (Aug 9, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...5&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=fc316v5b9

Just one left... Oh man... This would probably be the worst financial decision I've ever made...


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

Carter, it is an amazing watch and I LOVE it! For me, it really scratches that itch to have a good quality, budget-friendly, mechanical solid gold watch. 

The current price I see on Amazon looks pretty good. I might encourage you to see if it goes down even further than where's it's at (check camelcamelcamel for some stats as to its price variation over time on Amazon). Also, even if there is just one left right now, chances are pretty good (I think?) that more will be in stock at some point later on.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

It seems that FC pricing is kind of all over the place, of course depending on the seller, but even more so than I normally see from some other brands. Is it related to Citizen buying the company?

The Slimline Moonphase 38.8mm has my eye, and I'm surprised that it can be had for $1,500 new. Wasn't this watch (or at least the 42mm model) a good deal at $3,000?


----------



## Tony N (Sep 14, 2016)

Carter Carter said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...5&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=fc316v5b9
> 
> Just one left... Oh man... This would probably be the worst financial decision I've ever made...


Did you get it, as now price is 4995 !! Hope you did get that last one.

Cheers


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

I got my 42mm from Joma in September for 1,500, arrived in 6 days due to Labor Day delay, which dial are you looking to buy?



the.hatter said:


> It seems that FC pricing is kind of all over the place, of course depending on the seller, but even more so than I normally see from some other brands. Is it related to Citizen buying the company?
> 
> The Slimline Moonphase 38.8mm has my eye, and I'm surprised that it can be had for $1,500 new. Wasn't this watch (or at least the 42mm model) a good deal at $3,000?


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

DutchMongolian said:


> I got my 42mm from Joma in September for 1,500, arrived in 6 days due to Labor Day delay, which dial are you looking to buy?


Probably the white/silver dial. While I find the midnight blue dial more interesting, if I'm honest with myself about which dial my 1-dress-watch-only collection actually needs, it's the light dial.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Agreed!


----------

